# The Omen



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Who saw the new Omen today? If I'd have thought about it - since today is my birthday 6/6/66 - I would have went to see it tonight just for fun.

Is it worth seeing in a theater,...or just wait for the DVD?


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Happy b-day!

I didn't see it, but I'd love to. I might go sometime this week.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

:devil: :devil: :devil: 

GO!!!!!!!!!

This one is more akin to the book which was way scarier then the original movie.

PS: I didn't see it yet but from preview footage I noticed alot of the story telling added in.

Another scary movie worth seeing is Silent Hill. I love horror movies and this genre takes up about 1/3 of my DVD collection 

~Bob


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

I am curious to see this one. Ebert and Roeper actually gave it two thumbs up. I don't mind rehashing of old classics if it is done well. Maybe not a purist mentality, but to me, I enjoy seeing different takes on a good idea. Obviously, I would rather see something original, but I am not opposed to remakes.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Luckily or maybe not, I have never seen the original so it would be fresh for me.


----------

